# 3yr old litter trained spayed girl keeps peeing on my bed!



## KaylaBun (Mar 4, 2013)

My rabbit is 3 years old, litter box trained and spayed and I've only had her for a week.
At first she was really good about not peeing on the bed and then about 2 or 3 days ago I noticed she started to pee on my bed. And now she does it frequently. Some of them were little and then there are full sized ones. She has full roam of my room and has a pen with all her stuff in it. She doesn't pee in her cage or around my room, just on my bed. Is there a way to prevent this? I don't want to keep her caged when she's such a good girl aside from the peeing on my bed


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't let her on the bed. Rabbits have a thing with beds and couches and soft things that smell like us  The best solution I have found is to not let them on there. Simple as that.


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 4, 2013)

Either that or keep something waterproof over the bed, like a crib sheet.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 4, 2013)

Agreed, most bunnies love to pee on soft things. My bunnies don't pee on their bed, but I don't trust them with mine so they're not allowed on it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2013)

Think she might be marking as it definitely has your smell. You can barricade or cover with something pee proof.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with most of the replies you've received. Keep the bunnies off the bed. Our beds smell a lot like us and they want it to smell like them too!


----------



## Tam O Ham (Mar 5, 2013)

I used a waterproof picnic table tablecloth to cover my bed when I wasn't in my room. Shower curtain might work as well. I also put a triple folded towel in one corner for her to pee on specifically. Georgie learned how to burrow under the protective covers (and had a GRAND time making tunnels) but it still pretty much took care of the peeing problem and eventually I could take the protection away and she still didn't pee on the bed except on her special mat. It really comes down to the bunny's personality. Georgie's very sensitive to when she's been 'bad' so she's good at avoiding anything that will make me use 'that tone'.


----------



## Xiaohuihui (Mar 8, 2013)

This was the catalyst to me no longer sharing a room with my bunbun. One day I woke up and he had peed through my duvet cover, comforter, top sheet, fitted sheet, and mattress pad onto the mattress itself. I dont think I've ever been so angry with a pet before, especially since it is winter and I don't have a dryer. Now, I no longer have an office and Mr. Peesalot has his own room.


----------

